# Craftsman mower with B&S engine - wiring diagram



## Harley_Mama (Aug 26, 2008)

Picked up an old riding mower for fifty bucks (to replace an even older one that gave up the ghost) and it works fairly well, but we need a wiring diagram. The B&S is model 294777 type 0335-01. We think maybe this is not the engine that came on it and the wiring is not exactly right. I am not sure what the model of the mower is - any idea where to find it, and is that number necessary to determine which wiring diagram we need, or is the engine number more important? 

I read most of the posts in this section and followed a lot of links, but still couldn't find what I was looking for. Great site, though! :thumbsup:

It's a Craftsman Model 502-265920 (or 255920 - hard to read) 38" cut and the engine is a 14 hp vanguard v-twin


----------

